# Long term villa rental wanted Albufeira area



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Looking for a villa/cottage in the Albufeira area, min 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms. Would prefer unfurnished but would consider furnished. Garage and private pool would be real good. Looking for min 11 months. Must be able to accommodate 4 dog


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> Looking for a villa/cottage in the Albufeira area, min 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms. Would prefer unfurnished but would consider furnished. Garage and private pool would be real good. Looking for min 11 months. Must be able to accommodate 4 dog


Oh, you are leaving Spain?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh, you are leaving Spain??????
> 
> Jo xxx


 Jo
It is either leaving Spain or getting back to Costa Blanca, both are proving hard to do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

uffington15 said:


> Jo
> It is either leaving Spain or getting back to Costa Blanca, both are proving hard to do.



Better than going back to the UK I guess. Good luck with whatever you do 

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

UFFINGTON....does that mean that is where you come from in the UL???


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you'll be extremely lucky to find unfurnished particularly in the Algarve, the sort of Villa your after are primarily holiday lets so fully furnished, I'd try estate agents for property for sale that might also be available to rent.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Uffington this might give you an idea of what might be available

Casas para alugar - Moradias - Albufeira - Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

shaunacol said:


> Did you find somewhere? We have just bout a 4 bed, 4 bath villa in Pera - about 10 min from Albuferia which we plan to rent for next 12 months. would be furnished tho as already ordered it but very spacious and a whole lower ground floor empty and unfurnished.


do you have any more details or pics?


----------



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

uffington15 said:


> do you have any more details or pics?


yes im just in the process of making a website. Some of photos are of old furniture as new furniture doesnt arrive for few days but will be very similar. i cant post websites but go to: villapera DOT moonfruit DOT com

have lots of other photos of empty villa too


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

not working


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

The 'villapera.moonfruit. com' address worked fine for me


----------

